# Staging/Rigging Workbox



## avkid (Jul 5, 2011)

Since I am now freelancing more than I'm a company man I need my own work box.
I've yet to decide on a container but I'll save that for another time.

Most of what I do now is staging and rigging.
I'm looking for input as to things I may have forgot or specialty tools I don't know about.

15/16" deep well 3/8" drive socket
3/8" drive ratchet
5/8" combination wrench
8" adjustable wrench
5/16" T handle hex wrench
10" groove joint pliers
10" pipe wrench 
flat and phillips screwdrivers

100ft open reel measuring tape
25ft measuring tape
24" level

rubber mallet
dead blow hammer
claw hammer
small sledge hammer

bolt cutters
control pickle 

This does not include my climbing gear.


----------



## mstaylor (Jul 5, 2011)

Do you set many Stage Right decks? If so then you need a 12" C wrench for the feet. A drift pin or spud wrench is always handy.


----------



## avkid (Jul 5, 2011)

No, I don't see Stage Right decks around here.
I do have a 12" C wrench, somewhere.

A spud wrench can be quite handy, thanks for that.


----------



## rochem (Jul 5, 2011)

(Some of this may fall under "climbing gear," but I'll mention it anyway).

Hauling line
Block (with spanset for hauling)
I'd add at least one more 100' tape, if not two more, to aid in accurately trimming anything with a chain hoist
Hearing and eye protection
kneepads - useful for long hours on tight grids
Chalk set - multiple colors
Laser Level
Office Supplies - sharpies (black and silver plus colors), pens, pencils, three-hole-punch, stapler (with spare staples), scotch tape, notebook (paper)
maybe a printer if you can find an affordable one
Tape!! - 2" black and white gaff, plus 3 or 4 other colors, perhaps a roll of 4" black gaff if you feel you need it, 5+ colors of e-tape plus black, friction tape, console tape, clear packing tape, and any other tapes you might use

As I look, this list is more suited to a multiple-day gig in the same venue and would probably be unnecessary for a day call. Also, if you'd like help finding a workbox, shoot me a PM. PRG sells every conceivable size and style of workbox at reasonable prices, and they'll even store and ship it for you if you need it. Shoot me a PM for more information.


----------



## avkid (Jul 5, 2011)

At this point I'm still transporting my own stuff to a shop or the site in a sedan.
So a conventional road case is out of the question.


----------



## Sony (Jul 5, 2011)

18v Cordless Drill is a must.


----------



## MPowers (Jul 5, 2011)

I would agree, a spud wrench is a good idea, but which one? You will be amazed at the variety of tools called a "spud wrench" 
spud wrench - Google Search
If you mean a "C" wrench with a drift pin for a handle, I'd agree.


----------



## mstaylor (Jul 5, 2011)

I have an adjustable with the drift pin end. Really handy to have around.


----------



## avkid (Jul 5, 2011)

I declared today christmas in July and went shopping.
This is the whole kit minus bolt cutters. (which don't fit in the box)


----------



## avkid (Jul 5, 2011)

mstaylor said:


> I have an adjustable with the drift pin end. Really handy to have around.


 I couldn't find a spud wrench for under $30 so I ended up with a pry bar that has a drift pin on one end.


----------



## avkid (Jul 5, 2011)

Sony said:


> 18v Cordless Drill is a must.


 I'm well outfitted in terms of power and general construction tools.
This kit is only for shows so it will always have the same contents, unlike my construction bags which get stuff borrowed out of them all the time.


----------



## MPowers (Jul 6, 2011)

There is no such thing as "THE Tool Kit" for a rigger. what we do covers too many different things. Different Strokes as they say.

Someone said a drill gun, but I don't recall using a drill gun on a show call ever. I don't remember doing an installation call without one. 

Someone mentioned a laser level, I have three different kinds that I use on every job. One is a simple 3 beam plumb/level, small and light. Very quick for initial layout and point finding. #2 is a 5 beam to establish and lay out right angles and find points in relationship to two or three other points in one shot. #3 is a line projector. instead of red dots, it shows a continuous line along the floor, up a wall or across a wall. They all do a different job better than the other two.

On the laser tool list of "must have" is a distance finder or laser tape measure. for both the Level/plumb and the distance finders, 1/8" @100' is the tightest resolution you will need for 99.99% of install work, 1/4" @ 100' will handle most show rigging in arenas and outdoor situations. There are situations that need more accuracy, but they are in the minority. Remember, 1/8" @ 100' is 1/32" @ 25', that's pretty close. Can we do it closer? Of course! But it may take more time and do absolutely nothing to improve the product. If the guy who heads the gig says, "1/4 inch to the right" don't complain, just do it. That's what we're paid for. If you are the crew chief, make sure that 1/4" or 1/2" is really necessary or will make the product better. Will the crew's time be better spent on something else that WILL make a difference. 

Bottom line, no mater what you put in your bag to start, you'll find some things you don't have that need to be in your kit for the type of calls you do, and you'll find you will take a few things out cuz' you never use them. 

Keep those extra things and perhaps a few "just-in-case" tools in your car on a call, so in those rare occasions when the steward (or other crew chief et. al.) says "Dang! we need a XX#%$#&#, anyone know where we can get one quick?" You can say you've got one in your car. For example, on a rigging call for Sapsis rigging in the Detroit area, circa 1998, we were installing a roll curtain machine in a Jewish temple and Chris yells down, "#$&# I need a grinder!" It seems a shaft and a part of the housing were in disagreement as to who should occupy the same space at the same time. I had an angle grinder in my truck, and work went on, no time lost.

Hope this helps, even though it's a bit vague.


----------



## mstaylor (Jul 6, 2011)

I have a tractor supply that had a C wrench with spud end for ten bucks. Couldn't pass it up.


----------



## avkid (Jul 6, 2011)

I understand exactly what you're saying.
I'm a huge Leica fan and will pick up at least one of their laser distance finders and a laser level as soon as all the bills are paid.


----------



## mstaylor (Jul 6, 2011)

I need to buy another laser for point locating. I had one and loaned it to a crew of "professionals" that broke it, put it back in the case, thanked me and never said a word. It wasn't until the next show that I found out it was broken. Luckily I am really good at spotting points. I usually can eyeball within 3 inches at 60 ft vertical.


----------



## shiben (Jul 6, 2011)

mstaylor said:


> I need to buy another laser for point locating. I had one and loaned it to a crew of "professionals" that broke it, put it back in the case, thanked me and never said a word. It wasn't until the next show that I found out it was broken. Luckily I am really good at spotting points. I usually can eyeball within 3 inches at 60 ft vertical.


 
Dang, and I thought 3" at 25' was pretty decent...


----------



## mstaylor (Jul 6, 2011)

I have a drop ceiling in my arena so I have to be able to sight which tile a point goes through.


----------



## avkid (Aug 22, 2011)

This is version 2.


----------



## erosing (Aug 25, 2011)

Looks like you've made a few nice additions.


----------



## rochem (Aug 25, 2011)

avkid said:


> This is version 2.


 
What case is that?


----------



## ScottT (Aug 25, 2011)

rochem said:


> What case is that?


 
And where did you get it?


----------



## avkid (Aug 25, 2011)

The case originally contained a Wybron Autopilot system.
I acquired it from an auction held by PRG earlier this month.


----------



## rochem (Aug 25, 2011)

Quietly facepalming while learning to read other threads...


----------



## avkid (Nov 23, 2011)

October was a good salary month, so I found myself with tool money.
I won a new in box Bosch GPL3 3-Point Laser yesterday on eBay and am watching several Leica Disto's.
The D2 seems like it does everything I could need at a reasonable price.

Might also pick up a cheap(ish) rotary laser for assembling stages.


----------



## erosing (Nov 23, 2011)

I've been looking at the D2 and the D330 a lot the past year, as well as a few other models. I'd have to agree in that the D2 seems to be the best model when comparing features to price.


----------



## avkid (Nov 24, 2011)

Success, a Leica Disto D2 for $100 shipped.


----------



## mstaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm looking for something for spotting points. Something like this:CST/Berger LaserMark 58-MP3 Three Beam Self-Leveling Laser


----------



## avkid (Nov 24, 2011)

That's what the intended use of the Bosch GPL3 is.
I'll do some evaluation once I'm back in my theatre.


----------



## mstaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

avkid said:


> That's what the intended use of the Bosch GPL3 is.
> I'll do some evaluation once I'm back in my theatre.


It's hard to tell from a picture but I was concerned the width of the base was a little narrow. The steel I shoot ranges from 40 to 85ft. I would appreciate letting me know how it is.


----------



## avkid (Dec 13, 2011)

Did a little testing, I can shoot my steel grid at about 50ft with no problem.


----------



## mstaylor (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks, I may have to give it a shot.


----------



## avkid (Dec 28, 2011)

Being that it's hibernation time I have more than a little time to look at tools online.
The latest thing I've found is a spud wrench ratchet.
It's dual drive 1/2" and 3/4" ratchet one end and a spud on the other.
Does anyone use one of these things?


----------



## len (Dec 29, 2011)

I have a Stanley laser disto, which probably isn't as feature packed as the Leica, but it's been pretty durable. I see them on ebay for about $50 - $75.


----------



## mstaylor (Jan 8, 2012)

avkid said:


> Being that it's hibernation time I have more than a little time to look at tools online.
> The latest thing I've found is a spud wrench ratchet.
> It's dual drive 1/2" and 3/4" ratchet one end and a spud on the other.
> Does anyone use one of these things?


I don't currently have one but they are handy. We use them when during scaffold builds, works well on cheeseburoughs.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (May 9, 2012)

avkid, whats yur "current" work box/daily tool load out?


----------



## avkid (May 9, 2012)

I abandoned the big road case a few months ago and went back to the Rubbermaid tub.
My workbox largely sits in the office at the theatre as I am there frequently.
I haven't added anything, but I did take out the 5lb sledge.


----------



## bobthebob (Jun 1, 2012)

- Disto (must have!)
- aircraft cable swaging/crimping equipment
- sheaves - esp. one locking sheave
- several climbing slings for them
- tie line is always good
- scaff hooks for your Y lanyard and central locating ring
- calculator with Trig functions! or even better iPhone or Android Rigging app!

that's about all off the top of my head. 

I'm assuming you're not going to be renting out packages of course...


----------



## bobthebob (Jun 1, 2012)

avkid said:


> Being that it's hibernation time I have more than a little time to look at tools online.
> The latest thing I've found is a spud wrench ratchet.
> It's dual drive 1/2" and 3/4" ratchet one end and a spud on the other.
> Does anyone use one of these things?




with a 15/16" socket on the end I could see using it.


----------



## bobthebob (Jun 1, 2012)

also - a good climbing type helmet - one that has a chin-strap. 
note that an actual 'rock climbing' sport helmet is not ANSI rated... although I've gotten away with one for years.
the best ones have an internal suspension system instead of just foam...


----------



## bobthebob (Jun 1, 2012)

> Someone mentioned a laser level, I have three different kinds that I use on every job. One is a simple 3 beam plumb/level, small and light. Very quick for initial layout and point finding. #2 is a 5 beam to establish and lay out right angles and find points in relationship to two or three other points in one shot. #3 is a line projector. instead of red dots, it shows a continuous line along the floor, up a wall or across a wall. They all do a different job better than the other two.
> 
> On the laser tool list of "must have" is a distance finder or laser tape measure. for both the Level/plumb and the distance finders, 1/8" @100' is the tightest resolution you will need for 99.99% of install work, 1/4" @ 100' will handle most show rigging in arenas and outdoor situations. There are situations that need more accuracy, but they are in the minority. Remember, 1/8" @ 100' is 1/32" @ 25', that's pretty close. Can we do it closer? Of course! But it may take more time and do absolutely nothing to improve the product. If the guy who heads the gig says, "1/4 inch to the right" don't complain, just do it. That's what we're paid for. If you are the crew chief, make sure that 1/4" or 1/2" is really necessary or will make the product better. Will the crew's time be better spent on something else that WILL make a difference.



absolutely +1 on the Disto... the laser levels and the 5 beam!! 

BTW - Michael, you're not related to a rigger named Bob Powers are you?


----------



## avkid (Sep 6, 2012)

It was a good summer so I was able to gear up a bit:
200' of New England Ropes KM III 5/8" rope
CMI RP101 split side pulley 
Sterling Ropes Eagle SL screwgate carabiner (aluminum)
12" and 30" nylon slings

The last two things on my list are a Petzl helmet and a rope bag.
I'm having trouble finding a rope bag in the style and size I desire.
Basically this but larger:


----------



## mstaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Look at fire rescue sites, they generally have a selection at decent prices.


----------

